# Help! Fun afterschool activities for 9 and 10 year-old boys!



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

I just found out I will be caring for my friends' 9 and 10 year old boys every day after school. I would like to plan some fun things for them to do and play with, but I don't know them that well yet. I am an Early Childhood Educator by trade, so I am stressed because I want to make these boys welcome- they aremoving here from away and starting a new school here next week!
Please just list all your ideas from toys, games, activities, trends among this age group as I am totally out of the loop!

Thanks dudelettes!


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

bump


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

How about some games? Video, computer, and/or board type maybe. A movie? Baking something? Water fight? legos or K'nex or some other building set?


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

nak

Thanks, those are great ideas unschoolnma. Do, kids this age like plasticene?
I know I love it....i don't want to really progam them to death, they get enough of that at school.

Please keep the ideas coming







:


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

My nephew is 10 and when he isn't in front of the TV or a computer game he likes:
Chess
checkers
and a board game called Detour


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks hipumpkin, I am going to look into that board game right now!

What are the trends with the 9-12 year old boy group? TV shows, literature, jewelry.... I thought we could make some cool stuff....


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

My son just turned 9. His fav activites are video games, listening to music, art projects (he's big into colages right now) and just free play with his younger sisters and friends.

Right now, the big trendy stuff seems to be Disney shows. My son is big into the girl pop stars like Raven, Hannah Montana, Ali and AJ. Maybe you could check out the disney channel or website for more info on that stuff.

As for books, the Harry Potter and Series of Unfortunate Events books are the ones I hear him talk about most with his friends.


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

nak.

Thank you dawningmama, that is very informative. I am going to look into those programs.

I got some supplies today. I bought 'cranium' Cadoo for ages 7 and up, 2 card games, an advanced gears set, a computer game called 'zoo Tycoon2', and some plasticene. I looked for k'nex but couldn't find a big set only small accessory sets. Does anyone have any lego set reccomendations? Other?


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't know, but my child is more active than any of the suggestions you have so far. Now, he is a bit younger (7), and he likes things like Legos and such, but only after running in the backyard for a couple of hours first. If you have space, I would say balls, bikes, scooter, rollerblades. If you don't have space, maybe regular trips to the park as a "first stop" after school? School has so little recess and sports today.


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

Evan & Annas mom, I couldn't agree more-I was thinking of giving them a snack after school, then some outside play time, then more quiet play before they go home. How's that sound? I have a large fenced in back yard, a tire swing, a soccer ball, and a good climbing tree. There is a small playground accross the street, but it is meant for younger kids. Any suggestions about outdoor activities ? I am going to have a 9 month old and a three year old with me as well, so I am hoping that they can direct some of their own play with each other.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipworth*
I am going to have a 9 month old and a three year old with me as well, so I am hoping that they can direct some of their own play with each other.

I think you can safely count on that. My 3 1/2 and 7 YO play outside together without any help from me at all. I'll bet that the boys themselves will have some ideas and suggestions. As long as you have the basics (like a ball) in place at first, I am sure THEY will be able to tell you what they would like.


----------

